# Helio Clone



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Hi guys, I just did a 0.8 ohm duel coil on my Helio clone. I noticed that the clone only has airflow on the one side of the cap. If I'm not mistaken the Helio had air holes on either side of the cap about 180 apart. Could any one of the vets verify this for me. I would gladly machine another slot in the vent valve and machine two extra holes, but I want to confirm that there where holes on either side.


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

Just had a look on the net, seems to me that the helios has adjustable airlow with only one airflow slot.

Heres the link

http://www.310vapers.com/catalog/pr...ios-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer/category/5/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Thank @Oliver Barry, that't similar to what I found, but it seems as though airflow on duel coils are very restricted.

I wonder if there would be any harm in doing an additional set of holes on the other side. Any ideas?


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

Id say drill out the current holes and see if that makes a difference. At least that way you wont completly mutilate your atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Yeah maybe a better idea. It was cheapy so I'm not to worried about murdering this one In the name of science though


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/12/14)

I drilled 3mm holes in my one. 180 degrees apart. So directly opposite each other. Worked like a dream. Just make sure you check everything before you drill so can still have the option of single coil on the origional hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Thanks @Gazzacpt I am taking it to my dads workshop on Thursday to do the drilling, or rather milling. Mine has 2 oval holes and the flow control ring has one long hole. I want to transfer the exact same thing to the other side. if it a stuffup, I can just cut a new ring while I'm there and that will close the two new holes.


----------

